# Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000



## trutte100 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mir eine weitere Rolle zum Fischen auf Meerforelle zulegen, und zwar die Caldia SHA 3000 (ich fische die 3000er Modelle von Daiwa gerne wegen der breiten Spule). Die Rolle hat eine Übersetzung von 6.2:1 und einen Schnureinzug von über 1 Meter. Diese Merkmale hat auch die Daiwa Lexa 3000 SH. Habe diese Rolle die Tage in der Hand gehabt und auch mal "angefischt". Mir fiel auf, dass sich diese Rolle beim "Ankurbeln" recht schwer tat. Auch beim Einholen des Kunstköders unter Belastung (z.B. Gegenströmung,...) war das Einholen nicht so leichtgängig wie bei anderen Daiwa Modellen (Infinity Q 3000, Caldia X 3000, ...). Ich denke, dies hängt mit der hohen Übersetzung zusammen. 
Hat einer von euch diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen mit der Caldia SHA 3000 gesammelt?
TL


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Moin,

hab die mal gekurbelt. Ist wesentlich besser als die Lexa. 

Ich mag Daiwa Rollen sehr gerne, die Lexa würde ich aber als Ramsch bezeichnen und verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum die so gehyped wurde. Obwohl ich mir den Grund "gute Marge" schon so denken könnte...

Andererseits verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum man zum Mefo Angeln einen Einzug von über einem Meter braucht. So wird dir die Option, in der Winterzeit mal langsam einzuholen schwer fallen. Und durch permanentes Blinkern geht auch ordentlich Druck auf das Getriebe und die Rolle, was durch eine hohe Übersetzung noch verstärkt wird.


----------



## trutte100 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

...... das sehe ich genauso. Wollte mir die Caldia SHA 3000 auch nicht wegen dem "großen" Schnureinzug  zulegen. 
Hatte mir letztens die Ballistic 3000 "blind" bestellt. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Breite der Spule den anderen 3000er Daiwa-Modellen entspricht. Dem ist aber nicht so. Dies ist m.E. das erste 3000er Modell von Daiwa, bei dem die Spulenbreite (-größe) der einer 2500er entspricht. Ist trotzdem ein nettes Teil :vik:.
Habe leider keinen Händler in unmittelbarer Nähe, der die "aktuellen" Rollen im mittleren und höherem Preissegment (ob Daiwa, Shimano,...) in seinem Sortiment anbietet.
Um zukünftige "Fehleinkäufe" zu vermeiden wählte ich diesen Weg. #6
TL


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Wenn du noch etwas Raum nach oben hast, dann hol dir die 3000er Certate. Meiner Meinung zur Zeit die Rolle mit dem besten Preis Leistungsverhältnis.

Die Caldias sind gut, aber seit die Certate hier unter 400 Euro kostet hast du die Wahl, auf eine Caldia 100 Euro raufzulegen und eine Highend made in Japan Rolle zu kaufen.


----------



## trutte100 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

..... hab ich schon im Visier. Das 2014er Modell mit der Mag Seal Technologie jetzt auch im Schnurlaufröllchen wird schon von einigen Händlern angeboten (hoffe, damit ist das teilweise nervige Austauschen des Lagers gegen keramikbeschichtete Geschichte). 
Weiss nur noch nicht so recht, was ich von der ganzen Sache  halten soll. Wird ne Menge darüber hier und in anderen Foren geschrieben (bezüglich Daiwa- Wartungsintervallen, Garantieansprüche, ...).

Werde das mal im Auge behalten.
TL


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Naja, wenn das MagSeal ausfällt, dann hast du eben eine Rolle ohne MagSeal. Die Logik die viele an den Tag legen ist diese, das dann eben gleich eine Rolle ohne MagSeal gekauft wird.

Das lass ich nichtmal mehr als Frauenlogik durchgehen...

Die 2014er Certate hat das MagSeal auch im Schnurlaufröllchen und kostet ca. 379 Euro. Fürs Salzwasser echt top!

Btw. Ich habe Daiwa um Klarheit bzgl. MagSeal und Wartungsintervalle/kosten gebeten um um die Rechte, die Antwort in Foren zu veröffentlichen, damit endlich mal Klarheit herrscht.

Ich habe keine Antwort bekommen, aber mein bestes gegeben...

Generell muss aber gesagt werden, dass die zwei Platzhirsche nunmal Shimano und Daiwa sind. Alles andere kommt da nicht ran (wenn man mal evtl. von Accurate, evtl. einige Zeebas absieht und andere JP Kleinstserien absieht) und wenn man "das Beste" will, dann kommt man um die beiden Hersteller nicht herum. 

Bei den Diskussionen über Service gibts hingegen ein klares Ergebnis. Daiwa gut, Shimano mies...


----------



## Teimi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Hat schon wer die neue 2014 Certate begrabbelt, ist sie noch besser geworden?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Ja ,echt schönes Teil. Läuft super leise und leicht.
Habe zwei Stück von bestellt , da LEIDER KEINE ERSATZSPULE DABEI.Die sioll alleine 129@€ kosten|gr:


----------



## Teimi (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Hast du den direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger? Die New Certate war ja schon richtig gut!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Freund von mir hatte hatte die "alte" und die war schon gut.
Aber die neue" liegt" noch besser in der Hand, mußt du gesehen haben


----------



## trutte100 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

...... ist bei dem 2014er Modell die Kurbel anklappbar?


----------



## o_allgäu (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Nein, zum einschrauben aus einem Stück.


----------



## weserwaller (26. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Ich muss das Thema mal nach oben holen. 

Nachdem ich von der Certate 3012H und 2510PEH Mod. 2014 absolut begeistert bin was Laufruhe, Spiel und Verabeitung angeht entschloss ich mich das Trio um eine Caldia 3000 SHA zu erweitern. 

Welche mich aber absolut entäuscht hat.

Das Spiel in der Kurbel bzw. Großrad/Getriebe war brachiel was sich im extrem lauten Lauf bemerkbar machte und ich Grund dessen die Rolle zurückschickte. 

Die Kurbel konnte ich eingeschraubt, mit Messlehre nachgeprüft 1,3mm abziehen, woraus sich beim kurbeln die lauten Gerausche ergaben, da man ja nun nicht gradlinig kurbelt sondern eher eiert. 

Von Gefühl her wurde ich sagen zuviel Luft zwischen Großrad und Gehäuse. 

Nun an die *Caldia Besitzer* wie sieht das bei euren Rollen aus? 

Würde mir die Rolle, nämlich doch gerne noch endgültig anschaffen, habe allerdiungs nicht die Möglichkeit die im Laden zu befummeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*



> Nun an die *Caldia Besitzer* wie sieht das bei euren Rollen aus?


Ich bin zwar kein Caldia Besitzer, aber hatte jetzt mehrmals die Gelegenheit diese zu fischen.
Also die Rolle ist absolut kraftschlüßig von Kurbel zum Getriebe und von Spiel an der Kurbel konnte ich nichts festellen, geschweige denn einen lauten Lauf!
Die Rolle war zunächst zwar ein "Notkauf", weil mein Kumpel eigentlich eine Biomaster kaufen wollte, die aber im Geschäft nicht verfügbar war, so wurde es halt die Caldia.
Der Kumpel ist inzwischen begeistert von der Rolle und ich ebenso, obwohl ich sonst nicht auf Plastikrollen stehe!
Mir gefällt z.B. der stabile Schnurfangbügel besser, als das Drähtchen an den Shimanorollen.
Entweder war deine Caldia eine Montagsproduktion, oder ein misshandeltes Vorführmodell, anders kann ich mir deinen Eindruck nicht erklären!
Eine Rolle mit den von dir geschilderten Symptomen würde ich zurückgeben(umtauschen).

Jürgen

P.S.: bei der von mir beschriebenen Caldia handelt es sich um eine "normale" 3000er und nicht die SHA!


----------



## weserwaller (26. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine Rolle mit den von dir geschilderten Symptomen würde ich zurückgeben(umtauschen).



Vielen Dank für die Antwort #6

Ist geschehen, ausgepackt, gekurbelt, retouniert |uhoh:

Was mir wichtig wäre, wenn das Teil wirklich wer bereits ein paar Tage im Gebrauch hatte und das bei der mal vergleichen könnte.


----------



## weserwaller (29. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Kann es sein, dass eigentlich keiner bisher diese  neuen Caldias wirklich gefischt hat, die nur in der Schachtel rumliegen  und von Zeit zu Zeit bestaunt werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## ajotas (30. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass eigentlich keiner bisher diese  neuen Caldias wirklich gefischt hat, die nur in der Schachtel rumliegen  und von Zeit zu Zeit bestaunt werden? |kopfkrat



Die Caldia SHAs scheinen zumindest alle einen etwas schwergängigen Lauf zu haben,......darauf hatte mich auch hier ein Händler in Hamburg hingewiesen, ....durfte da auch gegen die Certate 2510PE-H vergleichen, welche deutlich smoother läuft.

Wenn Caldia, dann die normale, die ist super.


----------



## Plietischig (3. April 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

NATÜRLICH haben die Caldia SHAs einen schergängigeren (und anschein auch einen unruhigeren) Lauf, hat ja auch ne deutlich höhere Übersetzung.
Was spricht denn außer die Erfahrung über die SHA gegen eine Caldia? Sind ja beides verschiedene Rollen.
Und die Caldia hat allgemein nur gute Kritiken, gibt auch reichlich über sie in der Sufu zu lesen, oder auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## weserwaller (3. April 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Willst du mir die Suchfunktion erklären? Das meine Frage hier in dem Thema gelandet ist sollten das mit der Suchfunktion zumindest geklärt haben.
Da ist nichts über die SHA zu finden.
Des weiteren habe ich nicht den schweren Lauf bemängelt, sondern das die Rolle klappert. Solltest Du meinen ersten Beitrag aufmerksam gelesen haben ist Dir sicherlich nicht entgangen das ich die Certate bereits in der H und PEH Version fische und mir zumindest das schwerere Anlaufverhalten hoch übersetzter Rollen sehr wohl bekannt ist.
Darum frage ich mich nun warum n einem Thema in dem es um die SHA geht du nach weiteren Erfahrungen mit der Caldia fragst, evtl solltest Du mal über sie in der Sufu zu lesen, oder auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## weserwaller (5. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Um das Thema nach nun einem halben Jahr man wieder hoch zu holen. 
Habe zwischenzeitlich noch 3 ladenneue Exemplare, probegekurbelt mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, alle CALDIA SHA waren Klapperollen. 

Am Ende wurde es eine dritte Certate. 

Was mich jedoch ein wenig wundert dass, es in knapp 7 Monaten keine weiteren Antworten zu dem Thma gab, weder Hier noch im Spinnrollen Thread.


----------



## Mefomaik (25. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Hat jemand die Caldia A auch schon in den Hänfen gehabt,überlege auch mal Daiwa anzutestenB-)


----------



## mephisto (25. November 2014)

*AW: Daiwa Caldia SHA 3000*

Ja, abgespeckte Version des alten Models!Erster Eindruck:Etwas neue Farbe,nen Lager weniger,keine baugleiche Ersatzspule und wohl einen verstärkten Bügelmechanismus,der bei den alten Probleme machte!
Hab sie erst 6 h gefischt,daher kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen.

Preis ist ja extrem gesunken zum Vorgängermodel,denke das liegt an den Einsparungen und auch am ladenhütenden Vorgängerpreis(Ausnahme Abverkauf zum Modellwechsel)


----------

